# ????? ????



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool signature line Kerry! 8) 

Its been a while since I have seen a good Leonidas quote!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks...I thought it fit with everything that's going on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is pretty deep for a Chevy lover! That is cool!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That was way worth the google search... very creative!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I never knew .45 spoke in tongues.. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

He's been in Wyoming too long, picking up bad habits.


----------

